# Bosch 1617 - retaining ring issues



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had my Bosch 1617 about 4 years and it's a great router, but about 4 months ago the retaining ring on the height adjustment popped off. I picked up two for less than a dollar at the hardware store instead of ordering one for $2.50 from a Bosch parts supplier. 

I always make certain there's no pressure on the ring when I raise/lower the height (depth?) and when it's in my router table I even 'help' it by putting my hand under the router to lift and provide support but now this retaining ring seems to pop off about once a month. I never find the offending ring but just snap another on. It's a nuisance. I suspect the groove may be slightly rounded and that's why the ring doesn't stay in place but I have yet to truly examine it although it looks fine with just a glance.

Is anyone else having this issue or is it old hat and I'm just now seeing it happen?









David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine did that too and I went to Ace Hardware and got a couple of new ones. But they didn't fit right. I think the Bosch are metric and the ones I bought were SAE. It didn't matter though as I installed the router in the lift and didn't use the base.

I have never had good luck replacing those split ring retainers after they come off. The factory installation is way better than I can do,they don't seem to spring back tight.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like it might be time to locate a Bosch service facility. I've also always had problems with this kind of retaining ring once the original came off, just never with Bosch.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

time to call Bosch...
877-267-2499...tell then exactly what you told us...
you never know till you try....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had the E clip pop off once but it went back on with no problem. Yes they are metric and the size is critical for a proper fit. I found that the through the table adjustment tube is just in the way when using wrenches. This is easily solved by using a Musclechuck. I much prefer my older 1617's without it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Check and make sure there is no pitch or dirt buildup in the groove Dave. If you can't get one to stay in would a wire wrapped around in the groove and then twisted tight work better? It would look crude but it might work better.


----------



## Nobodi (Oct 22, 2015)

a rutland or climax split collar double split collar will fix it


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nobodi said:


> a rutland or climax split collar double split collar will fix it


Good suggestion, I did that on my Craftsman table saw tilt adjustment one time, but didn't try it on the bosch,not sure there is room for it.
Shaft Collars: Clamp Collar, Split Collar, & Set Screw Shaft Collar

Herb


----------

